#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  SuperPro Designer v9.0 (latest)

## untouchable

*Hey everybody, this is my first post and I want to share with you this program for process simulation: SuperPro Designer version 9.0 Site License Edition (FULL), developed by Intelligen Inc.
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

By clicking this link you will find 2 files which correspond to the installer and the m.edicine. The third file is a video where I show you how to install this software step by step. Unfortunely, this video is in spanish, but it's not necessary understand what I'm saying, just follow the cursor.

Link (wait 5 sec and then click to "skip ad" please):


[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy! * See More: SuperPro Designer v9.0 (latest)

----------


## rahulkumargoyal@gmail.com

I cannot download it... the download stopped at a point when it is about to complete... it says ...Failed : Network error when I dont have any issues with the network... suggest something

----------


## mobek

untouchable: 
It is V8.5 not V9.0 
This has been shared way back. Did you check the files before making your post?

----------


## niki220395

Thanks man it works great for me !!!

----------


## bassmania

Thanks a lot

----------

